# Buck from 6/17



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the best buck so far to hit my trail cam. I'm thinking he may turn into a small 4 point??


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking he'll stay a 2-point or maybe a 2x3 but I could be wrong, there's still some growing time to be had.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a young buck, but keep after him if he looks good to you.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking little guy. His snout is super small, I am guessing he will stay small this year. Look for good potential next year or two.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My guess is this is the second year that buck has had horns.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree he looks like a young buck. He isn't very big bodied. I hope he comes back to the camera for an update. I will be going back up to check it in a week and a half. We set a second camera on a small water hole (1/2 mile from this camera) we found that has been getting a lot of does with fawns on it (oh and moo cows too -O,-).


----------

